# Pronunciación: hiato o diptongo?



## mundosnuevos

Hola a todos,

Recientemente comencé a aprender un poco de catalán y tengo una duda en cuanto a la pronunciación de la combinación "iu" que en castellano se pronuncia como diptongo, ej. "viuda" y el estrés cae sobre la "u" ya que ésta es la vocal fuerte.  Es igual en catalán?  

Quisiera saber, por ejemplo, cómo se pronuncia la palabra "dormiu,"  si la "o" es tónica y es DOR-miu, o si es la "i" y se pronuncia dur-MIu o algo así.  Aún no he aprendido las reglas de acentuación en catalán y no sé en qué medida se difieren de las del castellano.  

Gracias de antemano!  
Moltes gràcies


----------



## Agró

Como en español v*iu*da:

dor-MIU


----------



## Favara

En _viuda_ no tenim problema, perque en català és vídua.
Dormiu es pronuncia /doɾ*'miw*/.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Creo que es más bien "*í*u", un diptongo decreciente,  ¿no?  DUR-M*Í*W


----------



## Favara

Si l'última és una /w/ és clar que la tonicitat cau a la /i/.


----------



## merquiades

Favara said:


> Si l'última és una /w/ és clar que la tonicitat cau a la /i/.



Gràcies per confirmar-m'ho, Favara.  Ja no estava molt segur.


----------



## mundosnuevos

Gracias por las aclaraciones!  (Perdonad que escriba en castellano; en cuanto aprenda más empezaré a escribir en catalán )   Pero a ver, si es verdad que el acento tónico cae sobre la "i" como dice Favara, entonces se pronuncia dor-'mIu.  ¿O no?  Que no es el caso en castellano, ya que decimos 'viU-da y *no* 'vIu-da.  

Para ver si entiendo bien, pongo un ejemplo más.  "dius" = DIus (dos sílabas)  o diUs (una sílaba)?  

No quiero calentaros demasiado la cabeza, pero quiero tener una buena pronunciación en catalán. 

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Siento haberte confundido en mi primer post. No es exactamente igual que en "viuda", donde el núcleo silábico del diptongo es la 'u', la 'i' es semiconsonante y la transcripción del diptongo es [ju]. En catalán, en cambio, el núcleo silábico es la 'i', la 'u' es semivocal y la transcripción [iw]. Esa diferencia estructural es lo que puede hacernos creer a los que hablamos castellano que hay dos sílabas en catalán, pero no es así.

*Dius *también tiene una sola sílaba (con la misma estructura).


----------



## ACQM

Agró said:


> Siento haberte confundido en mi primer post. No es exactamente igual que en "viuda", donde el núcleo silábico del diptongo es la 'u', la 'i' es semiconsonante y la transcripción del diptongo es [ju]. En catalán, en cambio, el núcleo silábico es la 'i', la 'u' es semivocal y la transcripción [iw]. Esa diferencia estructural es lo que puede hacernos creer a los que hablamos castellano que hay dos sílabas en catalán, pero no es así.
> 
> *Dius *también tiene una sola sílaba (con la misma estructura).



Eso es, el diptongo puede ser creciente o decreciente y seguir siendo diptongo. En castellano, ahora hablo sin pensar demasiado, los diptongos son crecientes, es decir, tienen la fuerza en la segunda vocal, en catalán eso no es siempre así. Otros ejemplos son los diptongos con qu y con gü: quO'-ta, quA-li-tat, por ejemplo.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

En catalan la mayoría de los diptongos son decrecientes: la vocal fuerte de cuina (cocina) es la u. En palabras como cafeteria las dos últimas vocales no son consideradas un diptongo y por eso, aunque el acento tónico es el mismo como en castellano (cafetería), la i no lleva acento. En cambio, muchas palabra en catalán tienen un acento gráfico donde en castellano no lo tienen, y por la misma razón: en español el nombre Amalia no lleva acento, pero en catalán sí (Amàlia).


----------



## ACQM

Angelo di fuoco said:


> En catalan la mayoría de los diptongos son decrecientes: la vocal fuerte de cuina (cocina) es la u. En palabras como cafeteria las dos últimas vocales no son consideradas un diptongo y por eso, aunque el acento tónico es el mismo como en castellano (cafetería), la i no lleva acento. En cambio, muchas palabra en catalán tienen un acento gráfico donde en castellano no lo tienen, y por la misma razón: en español el nombre Amalia no lleva acento, pero en catalán sí (Amàlia).



Correcto, sólo notar que Amàlia en catalán es esdrújula, por eso se acentúa, porque "ia" en catalán hacen hiato, no como en castellano, donde "ia" hacen diptongo y "Amalia" es llana.


----------



## replicante7

Por si es de ayuda, pronunciación en forvo de 'de viu en viu' http://es.forvo.com/word/de_viu_en_viu/

OJO: consultar a nativos, si la pronunciación de dormiu es igual a esta.

Saludos.


----------

